# Can you identify this from the description?



## Deadmeat (Apr 19, 2010)

I went to the Little River today and wore out the yellow and white bass on my ultralight. I was using a small (probably 1/8 oz.) in-line spinner that's like a Roostertail except instead of having a single blade it had a itty bitty 2-bladed prop. You're going to want to see a pic of it right? Can't. My last one is now resting comfortably on a snag in the middle of the river. I've gone through my Calbelas and Bass Pro catalogs but can't find it anywhere. It worked wonders on the yellow and white bass and I'd like to find some more. Does anybody out there have any idea what this could be?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 20, 2010)

Probably some kind of mepps bait. they make a ton of those spinners.


----------



## Deadmeat (Apr 20, 2010)

That's what I figured but it's not. I've checked the Mepps website and all I can find are single-bladed spinners.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 20, 2010)

I dunno... but these are the only one's I know of...

floyds buzzer (topwater) - https://tackle.redshad.com/proddetail.php?prod=FLOYD

whistler jigs - https://www.northlandtackle.com/Sites/north/Include/whistlerjig.tml

The Mangler - https://www.tackletour.com/reviewmangler.html

and last - Fish Creek Spinners... https://store.fishcreekspinners.com/servlet/Categories?category=New

I usually take regular rooster tails and add the prop blade (you can buy the props from cabelas). Just unwind the loop, slide off the blades already on there, and replace them with the prop.. heck of a lot easier than scouring the net trying to find them


----------



## Nevillizer (Apr 20, 2010)

It is a lure. Did I get it right? Just kidding.


----------



## ITGuy (Jun 1, 2010)

Deadmeat,

I think I know what you were using. I use them too for small pan fish. They come in two or three different sizes and they are hard to find. They also come in silver or gold.

Hildebrandt Flicker Spinner
You can find it here: 
https://www.midwesthuntersoutlet.com/item.aspx?PID=110964&w=PQ%2BJDyOLrQE%3D
https://www.midwesthuntersoutlet.com/item.aspx?PID=110960&w=PQ%2BJDyOLrQE%3D


----------



## bear7625 (Jun 3, 2010)

I know exactly what your talking about. I had one in black. I think it was a mepps that has been discontinued. I'll look through some old tackle boxes and see if I might still have it.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jun 12, 2010)

Couple springs ago I was using something just like that wearing them out in the spring.. I think you will find what you are looking for at a walmart supercenter.


----------

